# Honestly... I don't find all BBW beautiful.



## smallpackage (Dec 2, 2008)

Just like there are slim and slender people that aren't beautiful, so to are some BBW's. I just noticed that many BBW's seem to get offended if you don't find them attractive, and rush to assume that all I want is a 'skinny bitch'. NOT TRUE. I love BBW. The curves drive me crazy, but not all BBW's don't do it for me.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 3, 2008)

Somw BBW are just...Big Women. I agree.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 3, 2008)

I find all BBW attractive, it's just that I don't find every fat woman attractive, know what I'm saying?

Just like with anyone, you can judge people on a case by case basis. For a lot of people, the term has been very helpful. I don't _really_ know because I've never been a big woman, but I can imagine that fat is still a very sensitive and ugly word for many and if referring to oneself as a BBW is helpful in self acceptance, I am all for it. 

I am pretty sure if you're going to refer to a big woman as a BBW and than tell her she isn't beautiful, well, that just wouldn't make any sense, what with the word being included in the acronym.

Although, I think a lot of people often forget what it means, because I see so many people with user names like BIGSEXYBBW.

As if that isn't redundant enough.


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> Just like there are slim and slender people that aren't beautiful, so to are some BBW's. I just noticed that many BBW's seem to get offended if you don't find them attractive, and rush to assume that all I want is a 'skinny bitch'. NOT TRUE. I love BBW. The curves drive me crazy, but not all BBW's don't do it for me.



And you don't have to. Neither do I! Being an FA doesn't mean adoring everyone who is fat, it just means you have a preference.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 3, 2008)

A fat woman and a bbw are not the same thing. And beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

If a woman thinks you want a "skinny bitch" cos you don't dig her, then those are her insecurity issues.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> Just like there are slim and slender people that aren't beautiful, so to are some BBW's. I just noticed that many BBW's seem to get offended if you don't find them attractive, and rush to assume that all I want is a 'skinny bitch'. NOT TRUE. I love BBW. The curves drive me crazy, but not all BBW's don't do it for me.



Isn't this a reply to a post in the thread you started the other day that was moved to the BHM board? Doesn't this belong there or are you convinced this is such a monumental observation it deserves its own thread? 

Regardless of one's particular physical appearance, we are all individuals with our own preferences. I mean like.. duh.


----------



## miizzramirez (Dec 3, 2008)

what does this mean, B.ig B.eautiful W.omen. people are useing the word to openly, the same goes for thin people. so before you use bbw think about it... is this big women beautiful? or is she a BRW (big regular women) or BUW (big ugly women)?


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

That is the spice of life.You don't have to find everyone beautiful or attractive.They have the same perogative.It's more than just the package for most people.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 3, 2008)

Sigh. This is turning into a BDT -- Big Dumb Thread.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 3, 2008)

~Shrugs~

To each his/her own. We like who we like and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.

There are BBWs who make me pause and go "wow" to myself and there are BBWs I see as just a regular woman going about her life.


Dennis


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 3, 2008)

miizzramirez said:


> what does this mean, B.ig B.eautiful W.omen. people are useing the word to openly, the same goes for thin people. so before you use bbw think about it... is this big women beautiful? or is she a BRW (big regular women) or BUW (big ugly women)?




And the masculine equivalent of a BUW would be a BUG (big, ugly guy).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And the masculine equivalent of a BUW would be a BUG (big, ugly guy).



win


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

miizzramirez said:


> what does this mean, B.ig B.eautiful W.omen. people are useing the word to openly, the same goes for thin people. so before you use bbw think about it... is this big women beautiful? or is she a BRW (big regular women) or BUW (big ugly women)?



Can we cut the fatties that came before us a little slack here? They must be given some credit for coming up with a positive term that is now fairly well known in mainstream society to *self identify *that made THEM feel good in a time when all we were only known as fat or obese, chubbettes or fatties (which is now a term I can deal with). I don't think the term was meant to be used by others to judge whether or not a woman was worthy of the title. If it makes a woman's self esteem a little higher to think of herself this way, can we just leave it the hell alone?

BRW? BUW? Who are you or anyone to judge what is beautiful? What is the standard to which we must all comply?


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 3, 2008)

"hmmm I should make a thread were I tell everyone I think some fat women are ugly (because obvioulsy everyone cares what I think is attrachtive). Yes, that is a wonderful idea that won't offended anyone, that's the ticket"


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the username says it all.

Look I understand that guys do not want this, and guys do not want that, but maybe it is best to just keep that to yourself.


----------



## Emma (Dec 3, 2008)

I realised that bbw had become a phrase just for fat woman back when someone said they had seen a 'bbw goat' and when I read on a dating site profile 'no BBW please'.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 3, 2008)

miizzramirez said:


> what does this mean, B.ig B.eautiful W.omen. people are useing the word to openly, the same goes for thin people. so before you use bbw think about it... is this big women beautiful? or is she a BRW (big regular women) or BUW (big ugly women)?



Please don't start any more acronyms, I cant handle that


----------



## altered states (Dec 3, 2008)

Fun fact: "BBW" is actually a registered trademark, owned by our esteemed Webmaster. If he had a nickel for every time it's been used to google a porn or dating site, he'd be Warren Buffet. Scratch that - Buffet would be washing his car. I'd personally owe him about $8,000.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2008)

Honestly... I don't find all posts worth reading.


----------



## smallpackage (Dec 3, 2008)

I think some of you missed the point I was trying to make. It's amazing how some people over react and seem to be offended by anything and everything.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I think some of you missed the point I was trying to make. It's amazing how some people over react and seem to be offended by anything and everything.



Look it is fine to have preferences I understand that, but as women I guess we get sick of constantly being on parade.

I think one can have a preference, but it is probably polite to focus on what you do like rather than having to say all women are not beautiful. Maybe all women are not beautiful, but then all men are not either, but of course there is less emphasis on that.

Maybe it is over reacting in your eyes, but as women we are put up to constant scrutiny from others, so yeah we get sick to death of it.

I guess you have not had to deal with that so you may not find it offensive.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Look it is fine to have preferences I understand that, but as women I guess we get sick of constantly being on parade.
> 
> I think one can have a preference, but it is probably polite to focus on what you do like rather than having to say all women are not beautiful. Maybe all women are not beautiful, but then all men are not either, but of course there is less emphasis on that.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Susannah. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Just because the OP may not find someone attractive doesn't mean that she subjectively isn't. 

Bottom line: What's wrong with focusing on what you DO like, rather than posting a ridiculous line that really boils down to nothing more than common sense anyway? Of course not everyone is attractive to you, OP. You're not attractive to everyone who meets you, either. No biggie. Shrug. Move on.


----------



## smallpackage (Dec 3, 2008)

You're like one of the very few that got what I meant. Oh, and DAMN you're sexy.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I think one can have a preference, but it is probably polite to focus on what you do like rather than having to say all women are not beautiful. Maybe all women are not beautiful, but then all men are not either, but of course there is less emphasis on that.



*So true;but, there is no polite way to focus on what one likes. Somewhere along the lines you still get hurt feelings.*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *So true;but, there is no polite way to focus on what one likes. Somewhere along the lines you still get hurt feelings.*



OK. True. But can you point out one legitimate purpose for this thread's existence? Does the OP suppose that there's one woman on earth who isn't already aware that perhaps she's just not his cuppa tea?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Sigh. This is turning into a BDT -- Big Dumb Thread.



I agree with Lala.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I think some of you missed the point I was trying to make. It's amazing how some people over react and seem to be offended by anything and everything.



I think it's more that nobody really understood the point of your post. It's like saying "I'm a film buff, but I don't like every single movie ever produced" or "I'm a jock, but I don't like ALL sports" or "I love to read but there are some books I find boring."

I mean it's obvious that nobody is going to find all women of a certain genre to be attractive. Not sure why you had to start a thread about it.

While we're at it, I don't love ALL BHMS.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 3, 2008)

it should go without saying that you would not be personally attracted to EVERY BBW you meet. thats a given. but all women are beautiful in their own way. maybe its just that you don't have the particular eye for a particular kind of beauty. not everyone can fully appreciate everything or everybody for the full spectrum of things that they are. it is much better to concentrate on what you do like instead of on what you find "unacceptable". there are lots of things that make a woman beautiful besides her sexual appeal. beauty does not have to always create a sexual reaction either. i'm sure you know some of those women and have them in your family.

its not about BBWs getting mad if you don't think their beautiful. its about appearing (and i'm not saying that you are) rude and selfish enough to say so and put that subjective opinion on someone who may be a complete delight to someone else so that they walk around feeling substandard. you might want to ask yourself what exactly was the point of saying what you said. is there something else you are really trying to get to? 

i don't know if this was what you were getting at but i agree that not all FAs are going to be attracted to all BBWs and vice versa. its also true that some BBWs do expect FAs to be attracted to them just because they are FAs. its just like when i meet an FA who thinks i should be attracted to him just because he wants me and has the FA designation. but thats what happens when preference gets magnified beyond its place and women get the perception that all that matters to a guy is her fat. and believe me there are a lot of FAs who underline that observation with actions. there are some FAs who will grab onto anything nearby thats fat and they could care less who is inside it or who they hurt. 

maybe if there was some adjustments when it came to how some FAs express that preference then some BBWs might adjust to what the preference actually means in reality. they would feel more like women who actually have to work at being attractive than to just wait on a guy whose attraction to only one small attribute drives him. in short they'd feel more like they should be beautiful women period and not just a BBW as its sometimes expressed. that would mean having personal pride, being caring and having a winning personality instead of feeling that only being fat should be some kind of free pass


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I think some of you missed the point I was trying to make. It's amazing how some people over react and seem to be offended by anything and everything.



Offended? No.. Surprised by a faceless newb's pointless post stating subjective information no one really cares about? No.. 

Here's an idea: start a new thread with a photo of yourself, then create a poll asking who thinks you are hot? Pleeeease?


----------



## troubadours (Dec 3, 2008)

not all "BW" are deserving of that elusive second B. 
such is life


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> not all "BW" are deserving of that elusive second B.
> such is life



no but all people are.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> Just like there are slim and slender people that aren't beautiful, so to are some BBW's. I just noticed that many BBW's seem to get offended if you don't find them attractive, and rush to assume that all I want is a 'skinny bitch'. NOT TRUE. I love BBW. The curves drive me crazy, but not all BBW's don't do it for me.




And some men hate when any woman rejects them. 

This just in......rain is wet.

Now, ya might want to add the " to me " after you say some people are not beautiful.


Also...Lala is right.


----------



## B68 (Dec 3, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Offended? No.. Surprised by a faceless newb's pointless post stating subjective information no one really cares about? No..
> 
> Here's an idea: start a new thread with a photo of yourself, then create a poll asking who thinks you are hot? Pleeeease?



Baaaaad idea...


----------



## smallpackage (Dec 3, 2008)

O.K I will. Don't forget to vote.


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> Just like there are slim and slender people that aren't beautiful, so to are some BBW's. I just noticed that many BBW's seem to get offended if you don't find them attractive, and rush to assume that all I want is a 'skinny bitch'. NOT TRUE. I love BBW. The curves drive me crazy, but not all BBW's don't do it for me.


I don't find all humans attractive. I'm not talking outward appearance, that's arbitrary depending on what characteristics you find appealing. No, I'm talking about personality wise. Some people have souls made purely out of dog shit.

You know what I mean?



smallpackage said:


> I just noticed that many BBW's seem to get offended if you don't find them attractive.



How would you feel if someone called _you_ an ugly mother-fucker? _*Not*_ offended? Not at all or even in the least?
C'mon, don't bullshit a bullshitter.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say that you are right. And hot. The first right and hot person have seen on these board. :smitten::eat1:


Talking to you, bunz88..


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I think some of you missed the point I was trying to make. It's amazing how some people over react and seem to be offended by anything and everything.



There's a thread several days old in another forum (whose name I won't mention, as it doesn't deserve a plug at present) about their site versus Dimensions, and my guess is that this doucehbag is from that other site, and trying to prove their point. Here are some quotes from that thread:



> Dimensions is for the bubble-wrapped and over-coddled. In all honesty I pity the insecurity of most of the people on there.
> +1 A lot of what I see over there reeks of insecurity and low self esteem.





> Well said. I went there for a long, long time, and finally gave up because everyone there wants to fight over...well, nothing, really. The content is garbage too, relatively. I'm sure the people that go there regularly enjoy it, but it definitely isn't my thing anymore, and hasn't been for years now. Pretty much since ###### grew up into *****. I won't go so far as to insult all the regular posters there, but there sure are a few that ruined it for a lot.





> The problem is you have a lot of middleaged women who are very bitter and angry running the place, who get off on enforcing "the rules" to the point of the rules no longer serving a purpose. It is VERY easy to start a flame war and for years that place was known as being one of the meanest, nastiest places.
> 
> What amuses me the most is that if you post "on topic" that is what gets you flamed the most, esp. by the moderators. A LOT of amazing bbw have been chased off there, treated like crap and the moderators allow it...but if you post on topic about bbws, paysites or weight gain, you get banned.
> 
> Plus they act as if they're doing a public service and you have to worship at their feet and any critique, even positive suggestions for improvement, get you smacked down by the owners in a "how dare you not kiss our butts" tone.





> They killed my pics the first time i posted, and wasnt happy about that. :rolleyes
> Though they allow paysite models to post nudity and its fine, whats up with that rule?


........bullshit.



> A bunch of pricks, exactly the idea I made of them ages ago


....this one is from one of their moderators.

Now, I may get some shit from our own moderators here for posting this, but I think that the good folks here at Dimensions need to know that some of these walking sphincters just come here to stir up trouble.

I have a great idea. Let's ignore shit like this in the future, and maybe these self righteous pricks will stay in their own home before they come & shit all over us here.

Sorry in advance to the mods.:bow:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 3, 2008)

I mean - who cares??


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't find all FA's attractive.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 3, 2008)

*sniff sniff*
Is that the odor of troll in the air I smell?
sharpens pitchfork and prepares torch


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2008)

Neither do I, but I don't need to publicly make that known. It goes without saying.

What, are we desperate for attention here?


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Offended? No.. Surprised by a faceless newb's pointless post stating subjective information no one really cares about? No..
> 
> Here's an idea: start a new thread with a photo of yourself, then create a poll asking who thinks you are hot? Pleeeease?



Ooh, ooh! Can I do it too? lol


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 3, 2008)

miizzramirez said:


> what does this mean, B.ig B.eautiful W.omen. people are useing the word to openly, the same goes for thin people. so before you use bbw think about  it... is this big women beautiful? or is she a BRW (big regular women) or BUW (big ugly women)?



Maybe people who don't really understand the concept should just stick to "woman", no letters before it?


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2008)

It's OK. I think some children are hideous. 

OK, all of them. They're like life-sized bobblehead dolls that shit out 10 pounds for every bite of food ingested.


----------



## B68 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mini said:


> It's OK. I think some children are hideous.
> 
> OK, all of them. They're like life-sized bobblehead dolls that shit out 10 pounds for every bite of food ingested.



But... you're a kid yourself...


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2008)

B68 said:


> But... you're a kid yourself...



As are you, ugly. Go shit.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 3, 2008)

I try to imagine Hugh Laurie saying the things you write and it hurts my head.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 3, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Neither do I, but I don't need to publicly make that known. It goes without saying.
> 
> What, are we desperate for attention here?




i'm with ya. there's something about someone who does the adult version of a two year old pointing at someone and going ewwwwwww!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 3, 2008)

Honestly? You appear to have an opinion.

:bow:


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2008)

Ekim said:


> I try to imagine Hugh Laurie saying the things you write and it hurts my head.



really? i think it works pretty much perfectly.


----------



## B68 (Dec 3, 2008)

Remember folks,

Hugh Laury is an actor. This may come as a shock to some of you, but House doesn't excist. Neither does the OP. And neither does Mini...

Sorry...


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 3, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> really? i think it works pretty much perfectly.



Ok, well only in his House voice; I'll grant you that.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 3, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Fun fact: "BBW" is actually a registered trademark, owned by our esteemed Webmaster. If he had a nickel for every time it's been used to google a porn or dating site, he'd be Warren Buffet. Scratch that - Buffet would be washing his car. I'd personally owe him about $8,000.





> I did not know that.


-J. Carson

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2008)

smallpackage said:


> I think some of you missed the point I was trying to make. It's amazing how some people over react and seem to be offended by anything and everything.



I totally got your point....you have a preference. You like fat women that are REALLY REALLY BEAUTIFUL to you. And only those YOU find attractive should carry the title. 
I mean sheesh......you shouldn't have to spell it out to us....but we obviously did not just KNOW.
You are entitled to your preference....and you are so entitled to make a whole thread about your preference.
I don't like men with......SMALL PACKAGES myself.....just saying.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvdMtamUTM4

I'm so glad we live in a world where we can all express our opinions of those less fortunate......  



ThatFatGirl said:


> Offended? No.. Surprised by a faceless newb's pointless post stating subjective information no one really cares about? No..
> 
> Here's an idea: start a new thread with a photo of yourself, then create a poll asking who thinks you are hot? Pleeeease?



What kind of pics? 

Yeah, I'm still searching for cawk pics  



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I mean - who cares??



Bingo

Oh and Doom....you are my new hero this hour..... 

View attachment doom.JPG


----------



## Mishty (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a History teacher in 7th grade that would preach to us about being cruel to each other...
He was famous for saying "Before you call someone _ugly_, remember they are the most beautiful person to someone who loves them."
He was a hopeless romantic, but I've always thought of his quote when I think someone isn't stunning, or attractive (to me)However,I've always thought standard "beauty" and perfection was boring.....
I like weird 'lookin faces and odd frames, let the blind & simple have the doll faces...

How ostentatious for someone to come into a community and call *some* of the members ugly...








How Rude! :doh:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh and Doom....you are my new hero this hour.....




I got him....


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

Well it now appears obvious that Tiny Pecker or Small Package, or whatever his name is, was here to just annoy people, and not for any legitimate type dialogue.

Mate get a hobby.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2008)

Heehee, "Junior Member". 






Sorry.


----------



## Brenda (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a site for BUW where I could go? I mean really I am certainly no beauty so I don't want to offend anyone by misrepresenting myself hanging out here.

Brenda


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2008)

I disagree with you, Brenda -- you are beautiful.

And this stinking pile of a thread is closed.


----------

